# Realistic Eyeball With Muscle WIP



## Cassie7

My plan is to make a very realistic looking eye with muscles attached dangling from a crow's beak.

After looking around online, I took my inspiration from several sources (all were great!).

On to my WIP...

I began by making a round ball with Crayola Model Magic Clay. It dries fairly quickly and is very lightweight.









Then I impaled a long nail through foam base to use as a stand and impaled the ball onto it...









During the next step, I painted the bottom third of the eye with bright red acrylic paint. Then using a folded up piece of paper towel which I dipped into paint and then wiped off on a newspaper until almost no paint was left, I dabbed between the red and white areas of the eyeball.

I then took a liner brush and lightly painted in veins.

Using a printout from www.hauntershangout.com/home/easyeyes.asp I selected a pupil and carefully cut it out.

Using an Xacto knife, I made three pie slits in the cutout to facilitate the curvature of the ball.

Using watered down Elmers Glue, I lightly brushed some on the ball and then placed the pupil, taking care to avoid folds. I let that dry for a few minutes and then did another coat of watered down glue over it (be careful to not over work this last step or the pupil ink will run onto your eyeball!).

When dry, I followed up with a bunch of coats of clear nail polish to add a glossy finish (I'm adding two shots because of the glare off the polish)...

















The next step is to make the Rectus Muscle which attaches to the eye (which will be held by the crow with the eyeball dangling heheh).

On a mirror, I laid down a thick coat of Mehron liquid latex. Once dried, I took a small strand of cotton and placed it over that. Then I brushed a thicker layer of latex over that. Once dried, it comes right off the mirror with a little edge coaxing by an Xacto knife...









This is where I am at this point. I think I'll paint the Rectus Muscle before removing from the mirror.

More to come later!


----------



## Mentalist

Awesome looking eye. I am looking forward to the rest of your How To.

For those interested, like the EasyEyes artwork used here, I too have produced "pupils" for ocular projects. Free to use and distribute. Enjoy.

Download Here


----------



## Cassie7

Thanks Mentalist. Wow! Those are SWEET pupils! I'll use one of those on my next eye for sure!

Here's a pic I forgot to add of the eye just after the red paint...


----------



## Darkside

Very cool, I have been planning on making a jar of eyeballs, but procrastinating. This will get me started.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Cassie, not bad at all!  I was planningon the same project, but went to Michael's today and all the crows had been sold.

Mentalist- cool eyes. I added it to my favorites.


----------



## frstvamp1r

Ya know, the photo of the mirror I thought to myself "why is there a photo with cocaine on a mirror?" Silly silly Frst.


----------



## Lilly

haha frst (y it looks like that)
Cassie
very nice I love the paint job on your eyes.
I too will have a crow with eye ball hanging on a tree in my food graveyard hopefully. or maybe sitting on my preacher shoulder trying to pull it out havent decided yet.


----------



## Cassie7

LOL @ the coke mirror thing!

I painted the Rectus muscles pink. Then using my liner brush, I brushed on red and light pink stripes here and there.

I attached the muscles with crazy glue and added a little lated to the lip where the muscle meets the eye (to soften the edge). I painted some pink lines going from the muscle onto the eyeball.

I'm calling this done now


----------



## higginsr

quick add... take a red polyester thread and shread it... gives beautiful vein branches and the slight 3d effect is worth it... simply lay it on the eye and brush epoxy over it... to really 'sell' the eye do not forget to add the corneal buldge


----------



## Nancj

Wow Totally Cool!


----------



## jimmyzdc

Great stuff....I think I may try to do this. Would be perfect hanging out my crows mouth that sits atop my haunted sign post.


----------



## playfx

Nice job you did on this!


----------



## bigjeeper

very cool looking eye


----------



## Cassie7

Thanks folks 

I had two crows with eyeballs hanging from their beaks and I was amazed at how many people noticed and commented on them! It was a big hit. Not bad for an after thought LOL


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

The Eyes have it, Great Job !!


----------



## beelce

That's is way cool!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Nicely done!


----------



## dubbax3

Looks great. So did you seal it with the polish?


----------



## Cassie7

Yep. Several coats.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Nicely done.


----------



## Silent Requiem

wonderful! I saw something somewhere about putting a drop of hot glue over the iris to get the cornial bulge, but my glue drop turns translucent and cloudy, suggestions for a bulge?


----------



## Mentalist

This reply is late, late, late, but you can use a tube of clear two part 5-Min epoxy. Let firm up a bit after mixing, then dab onto the iris. Will dry crystal clear.

Michael


----------



## Cassie7

Oh yes, we WILL be using this in our graveyard this year MWAHAhahahahahahahaha


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Very very cool. Eyeballs are one of the hardest things to get right. Yours looks fantastic.


----------

